# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  Secret....الف مبروك الz3

## حسان القضاة

كما في الحكايات الخرافيه .. ولد الحلم في لحظه .. كانت تجلس تلك السياره على رصيف الانتظار بانتظارها .. ثم ولد الحلم بالتصميم والاراده والكثير من الجنون .. اليوم بصفتي الشخصيه ابارك لمشرفتنا العزيزه Secret
سيارتها الجديده والمميزه BMW -z3 .. وفي نفس الوقت اهنئها بسلامه السياره من الحادث البسيط الذي الم بها ..(( عين وصابتها  :SnipeR (83): )) .. والحلوان على الطريق .. :Icon31: .. 
الف مبروك السياره الجديده ... بتستاهلي .. ولا تنسي تعلقي بوستر لمنتديات الحصن عليها مثل ما اتفقنا ..وبانتظار صوره منك للسياره مع البوستر ..مش تشيليه بعد التصوير ..بدنا تكون السياره دعايه للمنتدى بعمان .. وكل مكان .. ولا تنسي الصور بعد ما تشيلي للبيع  :Icon31: ..الف مبروك

----------


## غسان

_1000 مبرووووووك ... عقبال الهمر_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ألف مبروك ...... بس انا شايف السيارة for sale

ليكون ناوية تبيعها ...طيب انا بشتريها ...بدفع لحد 30 اكثر من هيك ما بدفع

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف الف مبروك...بدنا مشوار فيها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا بشوف بعد الدعايه هاي للسياره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لازم تختمي عليها القرأن سيكريت عشان العين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الف مبروك :Icon31:

----------


## Secret

الله يبارك فيك

و ان شاء الله لما اجي على اربد الك و لغسان لفه فيها ههههههه لفه مش لفتين هههههه

ان شاء الله اول ما تخلص من التصليح بعد الضربه(عنجد عين و صابتها) ما لحقت افرح فيها بعد ما تجهز رح اعملك احلى دعاي للمنتدى و الزق بوستر المنتدى على الشباك و الفلف فيها على دوار عبدون 
و لحق يلي تلحق ههههه

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_ألف مبروك ...... بس انا شايف السيارة for sale

ليكون ناوية تبيعها ...طيب انا بشتريها ...بدفع لحد 30 اكثر من هيك ما بدفع
_


 هههههه
هاي كانت للبيع لما شفتها

و خلص صارت مش للبيع 

عملت زي ما كتاب ذا سيكرت حكى و الحمد لله طلعت من نصيبي

----------


## saousana

اللي بطلع مشوار بدون ما يعزمني 
انا بشوف حسابي معاه ...ماشي 


الف مبروك سيكرت عقبال اللي ابصر شو "انتي اختاري شو اللي ابصر شو "

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_الف الف مبروك...بدنا مشوار فيها_


 الله يبارك فيك

مشوااار مره وحده هيك بدك تزعلني منك

لفه وحده ما في غيرها ههههههههه

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
__


 مها صحصحي معي

خلص بطلعك مشوار مع سوسن ولا يهمك بس صحصحي ههههههههه

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_انا بشوف بعد الدعايه هاي للسياره

لازم تختمي عليها القرأن سيكريت عشان العين 
الف مبروك_


 الله يبارك فيك

بس انا خايفه انو بعد الدعايه الي بدي اعلقها على السياره لمنتدى الحصن يصيب الحصن عين بالمعيه هههههههه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
ألف مبروك ...... بس انا شايف السيارة for sale

ليكون ناوية تبيعها ...طيب انا بشتريها ...بدفع لحد 30 اكثر من هيك ما بدفع



هههههه
هاي كانت للبيع لما شفتها

و خلص صارت مش للبيع 

عملت زي ما كتاب ذا سيكرت حكى و الحمد لله طلعت من نصيبي
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

معناها هسه بطلع فيها بكل عين قوية .... بس شو كنت بدي اقول في مكان احط فيه القهوة ..لانو بسمع سمعة انا ما شفت..بس سمعت ...انو في محل بعمان اسمو starbucks قهوته طيبة ..زي قهوة ابو صبح  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

والف الف الف مبروووووووووك....بس بدنا الحلوان مشان ما نحسدلك اياها عبي عيونا ولا تخليها فارغة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_اللي بطلع مشوار بدون ما يعزمني 
انا بشوف حسابي معاه ...ماشي 


الف مبروك سيكرت عقبال اللي ابصر شو "انتي اختاري شو اللي ابصر شو " 

_


 محنا حكينا بنعطيكي لفه فيها انتي و مها

اصبري على رزقك رح يجيكي الدور هههههههههههه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
__


 شوفوا الناس اللي تفكيرها مادي :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
_الله يبارك فيك

و ان شاء الله لما اجي على اربد الك و لغسان لفه فيها ههههههه لفه مش لفتين هههههه

ان شاء الله اول ما تخلص من التصليح بعد الضربه(عنجد عين و صابتها) ما لحقت افرح فيها بعد ما تجهز رح اعملك احلى دعاي للمنتدى و الزق بوستر المنتدى على الشباك و الفلف فيها على دوار عبدون 
و لحق يلي تلحق ههههه
_


 بس لفه  :SnipeR (30): ... بصير خير .. عتبك على الي بده يرضى ينزل من السياره  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

الحمد لله عالسلامه اولا..والف مبروك ثانيا...ماشاء الله بتاخد العقل
وعقبال عندي ثالثا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret _ 
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi _ 
_ألف مبروك ...... بس انا شايف السيارة for sale_

_ليكون ناوية تبيعها ...طيب انا بشتريها ...بدفع لحد 30 اكثر من هيك ما بدفع_



_هههههه_
_هاي كانت للبيع لما شفتها_

_و خلص صارت مش للبيع_ 

_عملت زي ما كتاب ذا سيكرت حكى و الحمد لله طلعت من نصيبي_



__

_معناها هسه بطلع فيها بكل عين قوية .... بس شو كنت بدي اقول في مكان احط فيه القهوة ..لانو بسمع سمعة انا ما شفت..بس سمعت ...انو في محل بعمان اسمو starbucks قهوته طيبة ..زي قهوة ابو صبح_ 

_والف الف الف مبروووووووووك....بس بدنا الحلوان مشان ما نحسدلك اياها عبي عيونا ولا تخليها فارغة_



نعم نعععععمممممممم قهوه و في السياره 
 :Bl (14): 

بشربك احلا قهوه في المكان الي بدك اياه بس في السياره نوووو وييييي
اذا انا بشلح من اجري لما اركبها علشان ما تتوسخ

و جاي تقلي قهوة
هلا هلا 
اليوم قهوه بكره بتقلي سندويشه فلافل
ههههههههه

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
الله يبارك فيك

و ان شاء الله لما اجي على اربد الك و لغسان لفه فيها ههههههه لفه مش لفتين هههههه

ان شاء الله اول ما تخلص من التصليح بعد الضربه(عنجد عين و صابتها) ما لحقت افرح فيها بعد ما تجهز رح اعملك احلى دعاي للمنتدى و الزق بوستر المنتدى على الشباك و الفلف فيها على دوار عبدون 
و لحق يلي تلحق ههههه



بس لفه ... بصير خير .. عتبك على الي بده يرضى ينزل من السياره_ 


 الله يطمنك
اجيب معي ونش احتياط علشان الي مش راضي ينزل نجرو جرررر ههههههه

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
ألف مبروك ...... بس انا شايف السيارة for sale

ليكون ناوية تبيعها ...طيب انا بشتريها ...بدفع لحد 30 اكثر من هيك ما بدفع



هههههه
هاي كانت للبيع لما شفتها

و خلص صارت مش للبيع 

عملت زي ما كتاب ذا سيكرت حكى و الحمد لله طلعت من نصيبي





معناها هسه بطلع فيها بكل عين قوية .... بس شو كنت بدي اقول في مكان احط فيه القهوة ..لانو بسمع سمعة انا ما شفت..بس سمعت ...انو في محل بعمان اسمو starbucks قهوته طيبة ..زي قهوة ابو صبح 

والف الف الف مبروووووووووك....بس بدنا الحلوان مشان ما نحسدلك اياها عبي عيونا ولا تخليها فارغة



نعم نعععععمممممممم قهوه و في السياره 


بشربك احلا قهوه في المكان الي بدك اياه بس في السياره نوووو وييييي
اذا انا بشلح من اجري لما اركبها علشان ما تتوسخ

و جاي تقلي قهوة
هلا هلا 
اليوم قهوه بكره بتقلي سندويشه فلافل
ههههههههه
_


 افهم من هيك ممنوع الببسي كمان  :Db465236ff: ..خاصه مع وجود سوابق :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

مبروك ... الف مبروك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
ألف مبروك ...... بس انا شايف السيارة for sale

ليكون ناوية تبيعها ...طيب انا بشتريها ...بدفع لحد 30 اكثر من هيك ما بدفع



هههههه
هاي كانت للبيع لما شفتها

و خلص صارت مش للبيع 

عملت زي ما كتاب ذا سيكرت حكى و الحمد لله طلعت من نصيبي





معناها هسه بطلع فيها بكل عين قوية .... بس شو كنت بدي اقول في مكان احط فيه القهوة ..لانو بسمع سمعة انا ما شفت..بس سمعت ...انو في محل بعمان اسمو starbucks قهوته طيبة ..زي قهوة ابو صبح 

والف الف الف مبروووووووووك....بس بدنا الحلوان مشان ما نحسدلك اياها عبي عيونا ولا تخليها فارغة



نعم نعععععمممممممم قهوه و في السياره 


بشربك احلا قهوه في المكان الي بدك اياه بس في السياره نوووو وييييي
اذا انا بشلح من اجري لما اركبها علشان ما تتوسخ

و جاي تقلي قهوة
هلا هلا 
اليوم قهوه بكره بتقلي سندويشه فلافل
ههههههههه
_


 هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


مالقهوة بتكون مغطية وسندويشة الفلافل باكلها بالكيس لا تخافي ما رح اوسخلك اياها وبشلح من رجلي زي ما بتعملي.... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس ما رح ادخن خلص تكرم عيونك ..بس حققيلي هالحلم نفسي من زمان اركب bmw...واشرب قهوة واكل فلافل :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_الحمد لله عالسلامه اولا..والف مبروك ثانيا...ماشاء الله بتاخد العقل
وعقبال عندي ثالثا 
_


 الله يبارك فيكي
و عقبال عندك

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
ألف مبروك ...... بس انا شايف السيارة for sale

ليكون ناوية تبيعها ...طيب انا بشتريها ...بدفع لحد 30 اكثر من هيك ما بدفع



هههههه
هاي كانت للبيع لما شفتها

و خلص صارت مش للبيع 

عملت زي ما كتاب ذا سيكرت حكى و الحمد لله طلعت من نصيبي





معناها هسه بطلع فيها بكل عين قوية .... بس شو كنت بدي اقول في مكان احط فيه القهوة ..لانو بسمع سمعة انا ما شفت..بس سمعت ...انو في محل بعمان اسمو starbucks قهوته طيبة ..زي قهوة ابو صبح 

والف الف الف مبروووووووووك....بس بدنا الحلوان مشان ما نحسدلك اياها عبي عيونا ولا تخليها فارغة



نعم نعععععمممممممم قهوه و في السياره 


بشربك احلا قهوه في المكان الي بدك اياه بس في السياره نوووو وييييي
اذا انا بشلح من اجري لما اركبها علشان ما تتوسخ

و جاي تقلي قهوة
هلا هلا 
اليوم قهوه بكره بتقلي سندويشه فلافل
ههههههههه



افهم من هيك ممنوع الببسي كمان ..خاصه مع وجود سوابق_


 ما تذكرنييييش بالببسي الله يخليك
اذا في اللانسر و ارتفع ضغطي كيف لو في ال بي ام يمكن اروح فيهاااا

اشهدو يلي موجودين لو سمعتو خبري اعرفو اني رحت ضحيه ببسي انكب في السياره هههههههه

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zAiD aLsHuRaFa  
_مبروك ... الف مبروك_


 الله يبارك فيك

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
ألف مبروك ...... بس انا شايف السيارة for sale

ليكون ناوية تبيعها ...طيب انا بشتريها ...بدفع لحد 30 اكثر من هيك ما بدفع



هههههه
هاي كانت للبيع لما شفتها

و خلص صارت مش للبيع 

عملت زي ما كتاب ذا سيكرت حكى و الحمد لله طلعت من نصيبي





معناها هسه بطلع فيها بكل عين قوية .... بس شو كنت بدي اقول في مكان احط فيه القهوة ..لانو بسمع سمعة انا ما شفت..بس سمعت ...انو في محل بعمان اسمو starbucks قهوته طيبة ..زي قهوة ابو صبح 

والف الف الف مبروووووووووك....بس بدنا الحلوان مشان ما نحسدلك اياها عبي عيونا ولا تخليها فارغة



نعم نعععععمممممممم قهوه و في السياره 


بشربك احلا قهوه في المكان الي بدك اياه بس في السياره نوووو وييييي
اذا انا بشلح من اجري لما اركبها علشان ما تتوسخ

و جاي تقلي قهوة
هلا هلا 
اليوم قهوه بكره بتقلي سندويشه فلافل
ههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه



مالقهوة بتكون مغطية وسندويشة الفلافل باكلها بالكيس لا تخافي ما رح اوسخلك اياها وبشلح من رجلي زي ما بتعملي....

بس ما رح ادخن خلص تكرم عيونك ..بس حققيلي هالحلم نفسي من زمان اركب bmw...واشرب قهوة واكل فلافل
_


 مش ملاحظ انو احلامك كترانه هاليومين :SnipeR (30):

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
ألف مبروك ...... بس انا شايف السيارة for sale

ليكون ناوية تبيعها ...طيب انا بشتريها ...بدفع لحد 30 اكثر من هيك ما بدفع



هههههه
هاي كانت للبيع لما شفتها

و خلص صارت مش للبيع 

عملت زي ما كتاب ذا سيكرت حكى و الحمد لله طلعت من نصيبي





معناها هسه بطلع فيها بكل عين قوية .... بس شو كنت بدي اقول في مكان احط فيه القهوة ..لانو بسمع سمعة انا ما شفت..بس سمعت ...انو في محل بعمان اسمو starbucks قهوته طيبة ..زي قهوة ابو صبح 

والف الف الف مبروووووووووك....بس بدنا الحلوان مشان ما نحسدلك اياها عبي عيونا ولا تخليها فارغة



نعم نعععععمممممممم قهوه و في السياره 


بشربك احلا قهوه في المكان الي بدك اياه بس في السياره نوووو وييييي
اذا انا بشلح من اجري لما اركبها علشان ما تتوسخ

و جاي تقلي قهوة
هلا هلا 
اليوم قهوه بكره بتقلي سندويشه فلافل
ههههههههه



افهم من هيك ممنوع الببسي كمان ..خاصه مع وجود سوابق 


ما تذكرنييييش بالببسي الله يخليك
اذا في اللانسر و ارتفع ضغطي كيف لو في ال بي ام يمكن اروح فيهاااا

اشهدو يلي موجودين لو سمعتو خبري اعرفو اني رحت ضحيه ببسي انكب في السياره هههههههه
_


 هههههههههههه ..مين الضحيه انت ولا انا .. يا انت جلطه يا انا اغتيال  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:

_مش ملاحظ انو احلامك كترانه هاليومين

_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

طيب ماشي خلص الله يسامحك ويهنيكي فيها ... بس رح تظل بنفسي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_اقتباس:

مش ملاحظ انو احلامك كترانه هاليومين






طيب ماشي خلص الله يسامحك ويهنيكي فيها ... بس رح تظل بنفسي
_


 يا ابني رح اعطيك لفه بس ما تعيط
بس قهوه و سندويشات في السياره لأ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
ألف مبروك ...... بس انا شايف السيارة for sale

ليكون ناوية تبيعها ...طيب انا بشتريها ...بدفع لحد 30 اكثر من هيك ما بدفع



هههههه
هاي كانت للبيع لما شفتها

و خلص صارت مش للبيع 

عملت زي ما كتاب ذا سيكرت حكى و الحمد لله طلعت من نصيبي





معناها هسه بطلع فيها بكل عين قوية .... بس شو كنت بدي اقول في مكان احط فيه القهوة ..لانو بسمع سمعة انا ما شفت..بس سمعت ...انو في محل بعمان اسمو starbucks قهوته طيبة ..زي قهوة ابو صبح 

والف الف الف مبروووووووووك....بس بدنا الحلوان مشان ما نحسدلك اياها عبي عيونا ولا تخليها فارغة



نعم نعععععمممممممم قهوه و في السياره 


بشربك احلا قهوه في المكان الي بدك اياه بس في السياره نوووو وييييي
اذا انا بشلح من اجري لما اركبها علشان ما تتوسخ

و جاي تقلي قهوة
هلا هلا 
اليوم قهوه بكره بتقلي سندويشه فلافل
ههههههههه



افهم من هيك ممنوع الببسي كمان ..خاصه مع وجود سوابق 


ما تذكرنييييش بالببسي الله يخليك
اذا في اللانسر و ارتفع ضغطي كيف لو في ال بي ام يمكن اروح فيهاااا

اشهدو يلي موجودين لو سمعتو خبري اعرفو اني رحت ضحيه ببسي انكب في السياره هههههههه



هههههههههههه ..مين الضحيه انت ولا انا .. يا انت جلطه يا انا اغتيال_ 


 مش غارفه اذا رح الحق اقتلك قبل ما انجلط  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

الف الف مبروك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

بذكرك كنت موعود بمشوار  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
لا تنسي :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
الف الف مبروك...بدنا مشوار فيها


الله يبارك فيك

مشوااار مره وحده هيك بدك تزعلني منك

لفه وحده ما في غيرها ههههههههه
_


 :Db465236ff:  يا ستي لفه ولا البلاش :Db465236ff:  بس بعرفك كرييييييييييييييييييييييمه :Db465236ff:

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_الف الف مبروك

بذكرك كنت موعود بمشوار 
لا تنسي
_


 مش ناسيه

 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
الف الف مبروك...بدنا مشوار فيها


الله يبارك فيك

مشوااار مره وحده هيك بدك تزعلني منك

لفه وحده ما في غيرها ههههههههه



 يا ستي لفه ولا البلاش بس بعرفك كرييييييييييييييييييييييمه
_


 ما تشدش كتييير

اصلا لاني كنت كريمه و خليت اخوي يسوقها ضربها  :Eh S(2): 

فا احمد ربك اني رح اعطيك لفه 
الي صحلك ما صح لغيرك
اضحك بعبك هههههههههه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
اقتباس:

مش ملاحظ انو احلامك كترانه هاليومين






طيب ماشي خلص الله يسامحك ويهنيكي فيها ... بس رح تظل بنفسي



يا ابني رح اعطيك لفه بس ما تعيط
بس قهوه و سندويشات في السياره لأ
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

طب نسكافيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
اقتباس:

مش ملاحظ انو احلامك كترانه هاليومين






طيب ماشي خلص الله يسامحك ويهنيكي فيها ... بس رح تظل بنفسي



يا ابني رح اعطيك لفه بس ما تعيط
بس قهوه و سندويشات في السياره لأ





طب نسكافيه
_


 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
> _الف الف مبروك
> 
> بذكرك كنت موعود بمشوار 
> لا تنسي
> _
> 
> 
>  مش ناسيه


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مدحت

الف الف مبروك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Paradise

الف مبروك السيارة
الله يعطيك خيرها
ومنها للاحسن إن شاء الله

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف مبروك
تتهني

----------


## حلم حياتي

الف الف مبروك السيارة 
تتهنى فيها ويعطيك خيرها

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

الف مبروك ومنها للاحسن منها والحمدلله على السلامة عين وصبتها

----------


## دموع الورد

الف الف مبروك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف مبروك  Secret

سياره من الاخر

----------

